# Acer Aspire 5580 Audio



## jeffongmd (Sep 19, 2007)

I would like some help with the sound system of my Acer Aspire 5580 running Windows XP Home Edition. 

The audio jack does not seem to have any output. Plugging either my speakers or my headphone into the jack brings up the Realtek Audio Manager (comes with the sudio driver for this laptop) thus it is recognized by windows. No sound however can be heared in any output device plugged into the jack.

The problem happens sporadically but I noticed it occurs mostly after windows updates itself. I am currently downloading the updated driver and will try it out. 

Does anyone have a similar problem with their pc audio systems?


----------



## adriansoetanto (Sep 25, 2007)

Dear friends,

i have the same problem too...
my notebook is Acer 5580 series and i use Windows XP Professional.
the problem is my audio line-out occasionally gives no sound output at all (as if it's in mute mode), but if i detach my active speaker, i.e. use the notebook internal speaker, it will give sound output.

could you please tell me what the problem is?

thank you for helping.

--
Best Regards,
Adrian


----------



## riaz (Dec 10, 2007)

i have the same problem too, but before the headphone jack used to work. Just installed foobar2000 with the kernel streaming component. uninstalled it. still doesn't work.:upset:


----------



## mado2005 (Jul 26, 2008)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jaytluc (Aug 14, 2008)

I have the same problem as above. My notebook used to have sounds but now its completely mute... i reinstalled the audio driver, no sound from internal speaker nor jack output. 

Please help me.. :'(


----------



## ngocdq (Nov 21, 2008)

adriansoetanto said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> i have the same problem too...
> my notebook is Acer 5580 series and i use Windows XP Professional.
> the problem is my audio line-out occasionally gives no sound output at all (as if it's in mute mode), but if i detach my active speaker, i.e. use the notebook internal speaker, it will give sound output.


I got the same issue, but i've found a band-aid solution that is : once you want to hear the sounds by ear phone or headphone, first of all you must open "Device manager" dialog, and disable "Realtek High Definition Audio" item under "Sound, video and game controllers" item, and wait for about 30seconds or 1 minute, then re-enable it. 
I think this issue may be due to the bad Sound card Driver. Originaly, Asprire 5580 does not use Windows xp operation, so when we reinstall our PC using WIndowsXP, we used some sound driver (searched and download on internet) that not work properly with the hardware. 
dose any one have the best solotion? Could any one help us to solve this problem stricly plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Best regard, 
ngocdq.


----------

